# Any Changes in the 2008 Force Group?



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

It looks like I going to purchase a Cervelo R3-SL. I'm trying to decide which group to go with right now. I loved seeing the Red at Interbike. It had me sold but the price is pretty steep. 

One of the local 1-2 race teams were on Force this year and had a fair amount of mechanicals during some races. This cost several guys podium finishes. 

Have there been any changes in the Force group for 08? Some of the Red improvements trickling down to Force? Stiffer change rings?

Thanks for the help.

ScubaD


----------



## whergt (Sep 27, 2007)

*also curious*

Seems response/insight is a little flat on this issue, but I am curious too.
Anything come to light in the past weeks? Anyone?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

whergt said:


> Seems response/insight is a little flat on this issue, but I am curious too.
> Anything come to light in the past weeks? Anyone?


I have heard that the one big change for 2008 on Force will be a change to the trim function from trimming the little ring to trimming the larger ring. Not sure if it was just a rumour or not.


----------

